# 2.3.4 to 2.3.5-2.3.7



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

Is it anything special I need to do to update from 2.3.4 to one of the newer custom ROMS ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

your phone needs to be rooted with s-off, which is hopefully obvious - otherwise, no. custom ROMs will upgrade your Android version to whatever version they're based on when you flash.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, but in better terms no you do not have to do anything special just make sure your recovery is up to date and wipe, but you should do that any way. And I understand where your coming from (possibly) I've owned a moto device or two and this could pretty much only cause issues say if you're going from something like froyo to gb and your radios aren't up to date or you flash a froyo kernel on a gb rom or vice versa

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

eishas said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


I think you have the wrong forum


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

kidhudi said:


> I think you have the wrong forum


she's probly doing it for someone else cuz if she's got a gnex she's on 4.0 anyways


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> she's probly doing it for someone else cuz if she's got a gnex she's on 4.0 anyways


yeah I was doing it for my sis. She still has a bolt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

eishas said:


> still has a bolt


Sums up how I feel right now









Still have a bolt T_T *wishes he could throw it out the window, but has to wait for the GS3 before doing that*


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Sums up how I feel right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a good phone dude

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------

